# cd drive not recognized in system



## ITchick (Feb 17, 2007)

For some reason, the cd drive on my system has "disappeared." This has happened before and I did a system restore, then reinstalled a clean XP Home. This time the system won't permit a system restore. I've put in a new CD drive that works on another system (Should be compatible, went from Dell Dimension 1100 to a Dell Dimension 2400). It is set to master with the correct cabling; not put in backwards; drive is recognized in BIOS as secondary master; drive is recognized in device manager, just not the system. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling; driver error says not installed or corrupted (Code 39). I downloaded the correct driver; can't install; error message "no matched drive detected. This utility is only for SONY CD-RW CRX217E drive. (It lists the drive I have in my system.) I've also tried using cable select and the old drive as well. I use Zone Alarm anti-virus and it comes up clean; I am up-to-date on all updates and patches. System has P4 2.80 GHz, 768 MB RAM, 80 GB Hard Drive, XP Home. Any thoughts? I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## TomLingard (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi,

something similar happened to me, see this thread

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/539094-solved-cd-drive-stopped-working.html

got my drive back, but couldn't write to it afterwards.

TL


----------



## ITchick (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I'm glad you posted. There are so many postings I didn't catch yours when I did a search. The cdgone file worked great. Hope you're able to get yours to burn CDs. I started to try, but it looks like I need to uninstall/reinstall my burning software. Thank you again! MUAH!


----------

